# Kid goat umbilical cord



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

We just had a kid born today. Its twin brother died by the umbilical cord wrapping around its neck. But my dog was cleaning her off and bit the umbilical cord really short like a puppy. How will this effect her? Will this hurt her?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I believe as long as it isn't bleeding is shouldn't be a problem. I had a kid born back legs first and tore the cord off on the way out all the way to the belly. I just put iodine on it and had no problems


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would iodine it. Should be just fine.


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome. I did iodine so that is great. Thank you guys.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree iodine it but do it a couple times a day for about the days. 
Why was your dog cleaning the baby and not mom? Are you bottle feeding? I would be worried the mom will reject her.


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah I had to take her from mom. She was too cold so she's a bottle baby. She had her in the front yard and her temp was at 98.2 degrees. Which I read it was supposed to be around 101.5 hope that was right. I am going to start milking her momma tomorrow....well if I can. I was going to ask the question how long can you wait to milk the mom? Will the milk be bad by then?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Has she nursed on mom? She needs moms colostrum. The does milk will be fine tomorrow, but I would start tonight for babies sake. What are you feeding her now?


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have cow colostum ive been feeding her since she was first born every two hours. She wouldnt stand at first and she was pretty chilled. She is now in a sweater by the heater nice and warm sleeping. She also is standing up and walking quite nicely. I think she might have been born premature.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Start milking mom right away. Good that you got the colostrum into her. They only absorb the antibodies within the first 12 to 18 hours but there are plenty of good things in it to give them energy after that.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh my, look at those cute " boots" on her front feet! Others had your issues covered, I just had to comment on the cute markings.


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha  thank you. She is marked very pretty. Ill post some pics in a sec. I ordered a milker thats supposed to be in today thats what I was waiting on to milk mom. I really wish I could keep this kid with mom but she has to be premature so something. I have to put the bottle in her mouth and sometimes she suckles good and others she just kinda chews it. She has trouble getting up when she has fallen down so she would prob be on her side for too long. She is doing really good though esp compared to when she first got in. I see continuous progress. Thank you everyone so much for your help.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like baby needs a Bo.Se shot and then a couple vitamin E gelcaps the next couple days. Weak sucking reflex and weak muscles show Selenium deficiency.


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

That is so crazy I was just reading a thread about mineral blocks and someone brought that up and it sounded like the mama (chii) has that deficiency. Would it also go to the kid?


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

The one with her lip curled out thats what she does when she is hungry she starts suckling like that lol


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

so this deficiency is there any type of block I can have out for my goats to help with that after I get my goats back to normal.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Judging just from the soft pasterns I would definitely recommend a BoSe injection. Any vet familiar with livestock should just sell you the shot...or a whole bottle for that matter.


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok I will definately do that. Thank you guys.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I must chime in and ask you if I am seeing the picture correctly. In the fourth picture it looks as if she is standing on her heel rather than her hoof. Is she?


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah she is.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, selenium deficiency goes from mother to kid. The weak hind pasterns are also a sign...


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

I had one kid goat do that but eventually he started walking on them properly. Why does she do that?


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

I didnt know that


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Cow colostrum isnt enough as it does not hold the same/right antibodies. As stated, use iodine and because there was a dog licking on, do it at least 2 or 3 times. A new born kid is highly acceptable to bacteria and although they might be cleaner then ours, a dogs mouth is full of ick. Shouldnt let your dog clean them anymore. Also as stated, as long as its not bleeding, it should be ok. But there is now a risk of a hernia so keep close watch. If its starts to swell, you will need to see a vet quickly. It doesnt take long before a hernia is big enough to make a keeper goat into a butcher goat.


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok. I will do all that.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

My post was a little over powering but I lost the most beautiful pack goat prospect this year because his dam tore the cord off at the belly. He almost bleed out but we caught that in time to save him... barely. Then he ended up with a infection that caused a hernia. Which in turn disqualified him to be a packer. He is now living with my vet. Which I am happy about cause his temperament was perfect but sad that I couldnt keep and use him myself. So this subject hits close to home and just dont want anyone to lose a beautiful kid when they dont have to.


----------



## melissaramsey90 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah I understand. Im sorry that you and your goat had to go through that.


----------

